# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Dom Simon Filipaj nderi i kombit

## Reschen

U mbushen dhjete vjet prej se pushoi se rrahuri zemra fisnike e  Dom Simon Filipajt dhe 15 vjet prej se  perktheu Biblen ne gjuhen e standardizuar shqipe. Per nder te kesaj figure te madhe te kultures shqiptare  Qendra e Studimeve Albanologjike, Tiranë dhe Instituti Filozofik dhe Teologjik, Shkodër organizuan  konferencën shkencore me temë Filipaj dhe BIBLA shqip. Po ashtu edhe Bashkimi I Krijuesve Shqiptare ne Malin e Zi, Shoqata  Dom Simon Filipaj, Dom Gjon Buzuku, Art Clubi dhe Qendra per Kulture organizuan ne Ulqin mbremje perkujtimore kushtuar vepres se dom Simonit. Ky  meshtar  i devotshem i kishes katolike ndershqiptare   ishte  mik i dashur i familjes time. Kjo miqesi e ngushte dhe e sinqerte familjare me kete  personalitet te fuqishem  te kultures sone, te i cili mora pagezimin, eshte brumosur me ardhjen  e tij si meshtar ne famullin e fshatit tim te lindjes ne Triesh, zone kufitare me Shqiperine, ne vitet 50-te te shkeullit te klauar.  Nga informacionet qe kam nga babai im i ndjere ardhjen  e  dom Simonit ne  famulline e Trieshit  besimtaret trieshjane  e priten me gezim, kurse  regjimi i kohes  e percillte  dhe e mikqyrte heshtazi.  Por meshtari i ri, i pajisur me mesime teologjike te fituara ne Fakultetin Teologjik te Zagrebit, me nje kulture te gjere, me mencuri, maturi, dashuri, sinqeritet, afersi, modesti, fisnikeri, oratori te spikatur, me fjale teper te embla, pa nervozizem,  i perfitoi zemrat  jo vetem te   besimtareve, por  edhe te aktivisteve komuniste vendore te cilet e perbuznin fene dhe besimin. Po kaq i nderuar dhe i respektuar ishte edhe ne famulline e Kojes dhe te Grudes, troje etnike shqiptare  qe  gjeografikisht i perkasin Malesise. Natyra kete njeri te Zotit e kishte pajisur me virtyte te rralla,  me fjale te embla qe te le mbrese te thelle, me gojtarine e tij te bukur e te natyrshme, me urtesine ne fjale dhe me veprime te matura, me jeten e paster fetare e atdhetare e kishte fituar dashurine dhe nderimin e te gjitheve. Emri i tij eshte bere dhe ka mbetur simbol burrerie, ndershmerie e drejtesie ne Malesi.  

Dom Simon Filipaj per 16 vite sherbimi si meshtar ne  Malesi, krahas  fushes se madhe te levrimit te tij qe ka qene udha  e bukur e meshatrise, se ciles iu perkushtua shpirterisht dhe intelektualisht, ne kushte tejet te veshtira ekonomike e politike, me pasion iu qas  mbledhjes se  folklorit  dhe studimit te tij. Gjatë kësaj periudhe kohore në Malësi mblodhi si bleta shumë këngë lirike, epike, historike, balada, anekdota, përralla etj, shumica e të cilave janë botuar nga Instituti Albanologjik i Prishtinës në Gjurmime Albanologjike (Folklor dhe Etnologji) dhe në botime të tjera, kurse materiali folklorik i pabotuar, mbledhur prej tij ruhet në arkivin e këtij Instituti. Kështu, falë dashurisë së tij të madhe që kishte për kulturën tonë popullore, arriti të shpëtojë nga zhdukja dhe harresa një pasuri të madhe të kësaj gurre popullore, të mbledhur me kujdes të posaçëm dhe dashuri të madhe në kete krahine te lashte  shqiptare, historia, kultura dhe tradita e se ciles jane nje det i gjere ende i palundruar. Malesoret dom Simonin sot e kesaj dite e mbajne mend  jo vetem si nje dijetar me kulture te gjere, por  edhe si gojetar te shquar. Predikimet e tij plot squetesi e pasion ruhen ende ne ndergjegjen e atyre qe e degjuan. Ai ishte dhe mbeti figure shume e respektuar dhe e  nderuar   ne Malesi per traditat e shendosha atdhetare dhe si personalitet i madh. Sepse malesoret e kishin kuptuar qe ne fillim se dom Simoni e donte Malesine dhe malesoret, se ai bente perpjekje te vazhdueshme per perhapjen e frymes se re  si drite e kohes ne secilen nga familjet tona, sa here qe ishte i ftuar si mik ne sofrat tona bujare ne ato kohe te pakohe. 

Monsinjor Filipaj  duke qene zoterues i   mire i disa gjuheve, vecmas atyre biblike, latinishtes, greqishtes se vjeter dhe frengjishtes, me te kthyer nga Malesia si meshtar ne  një famulli të harruar të Shën Gjergjit, buzë lumit Buna, i hyri nje pune sa te veshtire, aq edhe fisnike - perkthimit te plote  te Bibles ne gjuhen standarde shqipe, gje te cilen nuk e kishin bere as institucionet me te larta  fetare  as ato shteterore.  Dhe pas nje pune te  mundimshme dyzetvjeçare, pa dritë elektrike, nën dritë hijen e kandilit e të qiriut, duke u kacafytur me fjalë, fjali, e frazeologji , me vullnetin e tij te rralle, por edhe me vullnetin e te lumit Zot, arrijti  tu dhuroje  shqiptareve Shkrimin Shenjt ne gjuhen e tyre, duke  u bere keshtu  njeriu i pare ne boten shqiptare qe  realizoi  nje enderr 2000 vjecare te kombit tone. Une nuk i jap vetes te drejt  te shpreh vleresimin personal per  botimin e plote te Bibles shqip nga dom Simon Filipaj, sepse kjo u takon ne radhe te pare  linguisteve, por jam i sigurt  se kjo veper perben nje ngjarje  te shenuar edhe per studimet gjuhesore.  Duke e lexuar Biblen ne shqip jam bindur se  perkhtyesi i saj dom Simoni ka bere perpjekje  per te mos kaluar perciptazi gjate perkthimit, per te mos gjetur thjeshte nje fjale barazvlerese te shqipes   shkeputurazi. Perkundrazi  eshte thelluar ne domethenien e tekstit original dhe te fjaleve ne marredheniet ndermjet tyre  e me kontekstin duke na dhene zgjidhje te reja, te cilat e pasurojne leksikun e shqipes jo thjesht me fjaleformime te reja, por edhe me ngjyrime e vlera te reja kuptimore. Dom Simon Filipaj me perkthimin e plote te Bibles ne shqip  nuk i  beri nder vetem vetes, familjes e kishes katolike por mbare shqiptarizmit. Prandaj  mendoj se  ky njeri me shpirt e me zemer te madhe shqiptari eshte nderi i kombit. Botimin e plote te Bibles ne  shqip 15 vjet me pare e kane vlereuar studiues te shquar te shkences se albanologjise dhe pena te njohura te letrave shqipe  nga hapesira mbareshqiptare. Numri i tyre eshte i konsiderueshem, ndersa une  po vecoj vetem  njerin nga ata,  shkrimtarin e madh  Ismail Kadare. Ai ne nje interviste qe zhvillova  ne vilen e tij ne  Durres, lidhur me perkthimin e dom Simonit, me tha  "E kam lexuar me interes perkthimin e mrekullueshem te "Bibles" nga dom Simon Filipaj. Vertet, kam shprehur kudo admirimin tim per kete perkthim, qe eshte nje shembull i shkelqyer se si mund te perkthehen veprat e medha monumentale te njerezimit ne gjuhen e sotme shqipe. Pas ketij vleresimi meritor te zotit Kadare  per kete figure poliedrike, i cili ka lene ne gjuhen shqipe  kryevepren boterore, Librin e Shenjte , Biblen, nuk me mbetet tjeter vetem  se te  them se portreti sa i thjeshte aq i madherishem,  vepra  dhe puna e ketij prelati te shquar te kombit tone  do te mbeten pergjithmone  ne kujtimin   e malesoreve ne pergjithesi  dhe te familjes time  ne vecanti, sepse frytet  e punes se tij i gezojme  ne sot. Shpirti i bute i ketij bariu te pervujtur  qe vinte nga urdheri fetar  qe i perkiste pushofte ne paqe pergjithmone  ! Amin.

Gjeke Gjonaj

----------


## Reschen

Bibla e dom Simon Filipajt, sprovë e suksesshme e përkthimit


nga prof. as. Dr. Alfred Çapaliku

Shkrimi shqip dëshmohet në fillesën e tij në Formulën e Pagëzimit. U deshën 532 vjet që nga një frazë e shkurtër shqipe, përkthim nga latinishtja, përfshirë në tekstin e një qarkoreje latinisht që kryepeshkopi i Durrësit, Pal Ëngjelli (1417-1469) u dërgonte vartësve të tij, të vijmë tek 1806 faqet e Biblës në shqip, që famullitari i Bregut të Bunës, Simon Filipaj (1925-1999) u dha bashkatdhetrëve të tij. Sprova e guximshme e tij për të përkthyer Biblën nga një gjuhë antike në gjuhë moderme paraqitet e suksesshme dhe e frytshme jo vetëm për besimin katolik, por edhe më gjerë, në vlerat e mjeshtërisë së përkthimit.

Përballimi i një pune kaq voluminoze, si përkthimi i parë integral i Biblës shqip, është fryt i përkushtimit jetësor të Filipajt. Vetëm 15 vite mbas shpalljes “tipik” të botimit të Vulgatës së Re (Romë 1979), në Ferizaj, më 1994, dom Simon Filipaj e futi shqipen në rrethin e madh të 1110 gjuhëve të përkthimit të Biblës. Ajo paraqitet me dinjitet gjuhësor e letrar njëheresh ndaj teksteve (jo të plota) në ghuhën amtare dhe ndaj të njëjtit tekst (version i plotë) në gjuhë të huaja.

Mund të thuhet se Filipaj me këtë përkthim është në vazhdën e Buzukut, Matrengës, Bardhit, Bogdanit e sidomos të Grigorit dhe të Theodhor Haxhifilipit, për ta sjellë Biblën, librin themelor të krishterimit, në gjuhën e sotme letrare shqipe, në nivelin më të lartë, në plotshmëri, mbasi... të përkthesh, të botosh një përkthim nuk është vetëm të paraqesësh një veprim të rregullt gjuhësor. Është gjithashtu të marrësh një vendim që prek një ekvilibër kulturor dhe shoqëror (Chevrel Yves, La letteratura comparata, Romë 1993:22). 

Jo rastësisht vetë ai do të shprehej se... historia e përkthimit të Biblës është edhe historia e shkrimit shqip (Intervistë, Fjala 25.11.1990, Prishtinë) dhe se ajo duhej të lexohej me atë dashuri me të cilën u përkthye.

Përtej vlerës së përkthimit të Simon Filipajt, Bibla në shqip integrohet në sistemin e pritjes, që mund ta forcojë apo ta lërë ashtu siç është, por nuk ka gjasa ta kundërshtojë. Kjo në sajë të gjuhës së sotme letrare në të cilën është paraqitur, gjë për të cilën dëshmon edhe monumenti tjetër kulturor mbarëbotëror, si Iliada, përkthyer nga helenisti i shquar Gjon Shllaku (Tiranë, 1979, ripunim).

Përkthyesi i Biblës në shqip rezulton të ketë tejkaluar vështirësitë e sjelljes së tekstit në shqip nga latinishtja biblike kristiane, jo vetëm në prozë por edhe në vargje ku i është dhënë arsye çdo fjale, përmes ndërrimit të teknikave ad litteram dhe ad sensum. Këtë odise të çdo përkthyesi serioz, para 70 vjetëve, poeti Ndre Mjeda e perifrazonte:... si të dote kush me i ndihmue me nji shkrepës të ndezun diellit që shkëlqen madhshtuer në pikë të mjesditës (Shënime bibliografike, Leka 9;1932:286-7, Shkodër).

Vështirësitë rriten mbasi Filipaj është ndeshur me: 73 libra të ndryshëm, të kush e di sa autorëve, emrat e të cilëve, të shumicës prej tyre, deri më sot mbeten të panjohur... (Parathënie, Bibla, Ferizaj 1994:12). Gjithsesi është ndeshur me shumicë stile dhe mënyra shkrimi, në hapësirën e 1300 viteve para dhe 100 viteve pas Krishtit. Kësisoje Simoni, në kishën e Shëngjergjit, afër Ulqinit, u ndodh në marrëdhënie të vazhdueshme mes dy poleve ekstreme: në mes përkthimit adekuat, të përputhshëm (që respekton në tepri karakterin e huaj të tekstit nistor) dhe atij dinamik, të gjallë, të shkathët, të shpejtë (që e përfshin krejt tekstin e përkthyer në sistemin e pritjes).
Përkthimi pasqyron erudicionin e poliglotit Filipaj, njohës i disa gjuhëve si kroatisht, gjermanisht, frëngjisht, italisht, gjuhët klasike. Njohje që kanë sjellë një shqipërim model të një libri me vlera të shumanshme siç është Bibla, ku shembëlltyrat, parabolat, Fjala Hyjnore, dekalogu, uratët, lutjet, profecitë janë në simbiozë me legjendën, epopenë, historinë, ditarin, tregimin, poezinë, këngën e dashurisë...

----------

